# Why is my Cockapoo vomiting?



## My Boo Boo's girl

I took my dog to the hosptial last night in the wee hours due to vomiting and we did an Xray and it did not reveal any obstruction. Thought she was going to be ok when we woke this morning but she vomited again. Not interested in eating as of yet but have friend bring chicken and brown rice, hopefully that will do the trick. She is in some ways herself but in other ways not. Any suggestions?


----------



## kendal

hey welcome, sorry to hear about your girl. has she eaten anything different, been anywhere new. when did the vometing start, has she been drinking. how old is she. realy hope she is beter soon. 

what is her name, and where abouts are you from.


----------



## connie

Hi...the same thing happened to me on Friday night. Milo was vomiting quite a bit so took him to the vet. He received an injection of a medication to make him stop vomiting. After we got home, he became very lethargic, wouldn't move, just laid on the sofa not interested in anything. So we were afraid he was having some bad reaction to the injection, but by this time the vet was closed. So about 11:30 pm we head out the the emergency vet hospital where he gets examined again. There was talk about a possible blockage, but the emergency vet said it would be safe for him to wait till Sat. to go back to his own vet for exrays or whatever was needed. So Sat. we go back to the vet...Milo gets exrays, blood work, urine work and a physical exam again. The exrays looked fine, but would have to wait on an answer for the blood and urine work. The vet suggested leaving him in the hospital to get an IV hooked up, but we wanted to wait another day and see if he improved. So we were sent home with antibotic medication for him. We were able to get him to drink enough to keep him hydrated, but he was still very lethargic and definately not himself, and wouldn't eat. Sunday am the Dr. called to say he got all the test results back and that everything looks fine! So we still don't know what is wrong the the poor little guy. Monday afternoon, he suddenly started eating and playing and acting more like his normal self...thank God... It is so scary when they get sick and you can't figure out what is wrong with them...just like small children who can't talk yet! I'm at work right now, but hope when I get home I find my little furbaby waiting at the door with a wagging tail! (he is not at home alone...by hubby is there...so if there were any problems, I would have heard by now). I hope your little one is showing improvement by now too! Milo was a pretty sick boy for three days.


----------

